# Charles Spurgeon Collection on Logos pre-pub



## Broadus (Jan 15, 2009)

You may want to look into the forthcoming Charles Spurgeon Collection from Logos.

Description from Logos:

_The 78-volume Charles Spurgeon Collection from Logos Bible Software contains material not published in Spurgeon’s best-selling multivolume collection of sermons. This includes Spurgeon’s commentaries, lectures, autobiography, the Sword and the Trowel, and much more.
The Charles Spurgeon Collection features:

* The Treasury of David, Spurgeon’s 7-volume commentary on the Psalms
* Spurgeon’s 4-volume Lectures to My Students, which includes his best-selling Commenting and Commentaries
* 228 issues of Spurgeon’s magazine, The Sword and the Trowel published between 1865 and 1884
* Spurgeon’s 4-volume Sermon Notes
* The 2-volume Salt Cellars
* Spurgeon’s 4-volume Autobiography, the first and most detailed account of Spurgeon’s life and ministry
* A collection of Spurgeon’s letters and correspondence
* Dozens of additional volumes on preaching, prayer, evangelism, and much more! _​
Bill


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 15, 2009)

Yes I pre-ordered it at once.


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 15, 2009)

I'd love to, but $$$$$.


----------

